# Front Sight Blurry



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

My 3032 Tomcat was shooting HIGH & TO THE LEFT.
I lean against my pistol support to No Avail I was still hitting the target High & to the LEFT.
I was seeing the front sight somewhat blurry & thought oh well that's the way it is.
I just just couldn't figure what I was hitting the target in the same out of bullseye range till my shooting buddy mention,
" maybe your rear sight is out of whack!
Well ! After checking very closely He Wa RIGHT.
My rear sight was too far to the LEFT !
Correcting It:
With A SMALL BRASS PUNCH & SMALL HAMMER. I TAP THE REAR SIGHT INTO A CRNTER POSITION. And 
low & behold I was back on target.
P.S. if you guys are shooting to much to the LEFT or RIGHT chech you rear sight & if you're shooting too HIGH you'll have to FILE DOWN the front sight CAREFULLY. 
That it guys hope this helps


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Schooner said:


> My 3032 Tomcat was shooting HIGH & TO THE LEFT.
> I lean against my pistol support to No Avail I was still hitting the target High & to the LEFT.
> I was seeing the front sight somewhat blurry & thought oh well that's the way it is.
> I just just couldn't figure what I was hitting the target in the same out of bullseye range till my shooting buddy mention,
> ...


Congrats on the fix, 
I would incorporate also , some point and shoot ( not using the sights ) 
after your confidence builds


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

I was at the range with my buddy and he was shooting his new to him Ruger MKIV 22. He couldn't hit the target. He kept trying and finally we took a look and noticed the rear sight was almost off the pistol! It was held in place with 1 set screw. Fortunately he got the gun at the LGS where the range is and they fixed it for free. Later he saw Ruger had added a 2nd set screw to the sight and he bought it, problem fixed.

I was at the range yesterday with my Hi-Point 995TS. Put 20 rnds down at the 50yd target, picked up my binoculars, target was still pristine!!! I couldn't see where they were going and the guy next to me said he'd try to spot where they were going. I shot at some clays he had placed on the berm and he said I was about 5-6 ft high and 2 ft to the left. I adjusted the rear sight down as far as it would go and finally found the target but was still hitting maybe 6 inches high. When I got home I posted on the Hi-Point forum and the first response fixed it...said to adjust the front sight! I had looked at the sight at the range but didn't see any adjustment, should have looked on the front of the sight , there's a good sized screwhead sticking out!!! Looked all over the sides, top, and back of the sight but never thought about looking on the front side. What an idiot!!! Now I have to go back and re-adjust 

My excuse (if I can call it that) is I've only shot it at a 10yd range n the past so didn't bother even checking the sights.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Front sights work opposite for correction, than rear sights. If you are printing high, you would need to build up the front sight to match point of impact. Or, lower the rear sight to move point of impact down.

the human eye can only focus Precisely at one distance at a time. Generally speaking for accuracy, you want to have your front sight in sharp focus, and your rear sight and target slightly blurry. As we get older, the eye loses its ability to accommodate focus at differing distances as well as it does when we are younger. This is why reading glasses eventually become a reality for most of us.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

SSGN_Doc said:


> If you are printing high, you would need to build up the front sight to match point of impact. Or, lower the rear sight to move point of impact down.


The 995 front sight has a slot on it so it can be moved up/down, mine was all the way to the bottom of the slot so I moved it half way in the slot, but now I have to go back and re-adjust the rear sight.

I just had my right eye cataract surgery this past Monday, so I'm still making adjusts on that too. I can see fine from 18" to almost infinity but closer than that I have to wear readers. I think that's also why I didn't see the screw on the front sight. Need to bring my readers next time!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Dubar said:


> The 995 front sight has a slot on it so it can be moved up/down, mine was all the way to the bottom of the slot so I moved it half way in the slot, but now I have to go back and re-adjust the rear sight.
> 
> I just had my right eye cataract surgery this past Monday, so I'm still making adjusts on that too. I can see fine from 18" to almost infinity but closer than that I have to wear readers. I think that's also why I didn't see the screw on the front sight. Need to bring my readers next time!


Meant the reply more to the original poster, (schooner) because he mentioned his intent to file down his front sight to correct high point of impact. This would actually make things worse.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Meant the reply more to the original poster, (schooner) because he mentioned his intent to file down his front sight to correct high point of impact. This would actually make things worse.


+1- making the front sight lower would cause you to tilt the front of the gun up for a proper sight picture.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

"the human eye can only focus Precisely at one distance at a time. Generally speaking for accuracy, you want to have your front sight in sharp focus, and your rear sight and target slightly blurry. As we get older, the eye loses its ability to accommodate focus at differing distances as well as it does when we are younger. This is why reading glasses eventually become a reality for most of us."
"SSGN_DOC"

Wait until you have Progressive lens. Both front & rear are blurry.
I have to tilt my head back a little to get a clear picture. Or just practice with both eyes open at a point on target, raise up gun like a shotgun, shoot, and see where it hits. Repeat until right. 

I know, I know: too short a sight plane...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Soarin1 said:


> "the human eye can only focus Precisely at one distance at a time. Generally speaking for accuracy, you want to have your front sight in sharp focus, and your rear sight and target slightly blurry. As we get older, the eye loses its ability to accommodate focus at differing distances as well as it does when we are younger. This is why reading glasses eventually become a reality for most of us."
> 
> Wait until you have Progressive lens. Both front & rear are blurry.
> I have to tilt my head back a little to get a clear picture. Or just practice with both eyes open at a point on target, raise up gun like a shotgun, shoot, and see where it hits. Repeat until right.
> ...


That's a good plan, point and shoot.
A great many shootouts are point and shoot. And they have perfect vision.
And can't hit a damn thing because they're ir range shooters with multiple guns

....Using the same handgun
Start up close with the targets, here's where you learn muscle memory.
Don't focus on the sights, focus on the target. POINT AND SHOOT Close range. You'll eventually move the target further away.
But Not in the same day , ,,,,,
Don't try to add any sight picture using your gun sight ( forget the pistol sights exist ) focus only on the target.

Keep me posted on your results, I think you'll be truly amazed


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

I was being a bit 'tongue in cheek' to get a laugh. Hunting for years I found I learned to wingshoot the shotgun with both eyes open and was a great shot normally with pheasants and rabbits in the Midwest.. Grouse & quail less so, but for their speed.

You get to a range and I start shooting by standard aiming. Even with trap I start out aiming. I find that when I just let the eyes & brain go to auto mode I tend to do better. 
Pistol: always aim at the range. So, you're right, muscle memory with a certain gun, point & shoot. I just don't shoot enough with a pistol but that will change when I find an open outdoor range like I had before the recent move to Lone . It also helps to be retired ...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

